# Kitty Hawk Part III, Roll Call.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well folks, it's only three weeks till the Pier & Surf Kitty Hawk Bash at the Beach Part III, sooooo I guess we should find out who's coming.

This year I will have tee-shirts made to commorate the event and they will be free to all who attend, oldest young Wilber is about done with the design and I will post on Monday.

Soooo, please if you are planning to show up for this most excellent event let me know so I can have enough tee-shirts and shrimp. Also if'n you plan to bring something to share with the crowd, post it so we can avoid duplicates. Al has been promising "Monkey on a stick" for two years now and I ain't seen hide nor hair yet, maybe this will be the year. Teo please do what you did last year, awesome dude.

With Rob's most awesome Tournament happening this year I will keep the party open as far as times, soooo if you be fishin' and need a break just stop in. The head quarters for the show well again be the "Rusty Ritz" and rooms are available at the Bucaneer, just a short stumble away.

PS The mayor of GVI is doing much better and may just be able to attend, also from my contingent will be Fat Bastid and Lynus, plus Guru in residence Winston will make an apperance.

PPS If any of you folks have never been to this affair, You Missed IT in more ways than one. 
As always all are welcomed.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Your going to have in your own words, a Hat attack!*

I'll be bringing potato salad, smoked Blue fish and some Oysters for the fryer. As always, looking forward to it Wilber! ....Hat


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, I will be fishn in the tourny but I hope to stop by if not during the early part maybe Sunday. Hope to have some Striper to cook up, maybe even the tourny winning one


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Wilber... I'll be there and will bring some meet for the grill w/ my bro. I also fish the tourny, so my time spending there will be less this year. When will the cookout be, Sat or Fri? .. see ya in Dec..


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

the way things are lookin im goin to make it this year


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

With everyone off and runnin' Striper fishin', I'm plannin a real loose schedule.So far this is how I see it, but things can change and probaly will at least a dozen times.

Friday evening, Arrival social and after work drop in. ie, beer, cocktails, oysters - Fried and grilled and what ever else happens.

Saturday about 4:00, I'll be back at the Ritz and will play it by ear, probaly start cookin around 6 and keep it up until the last man standing leaves.

Sunday, well I ain't that organized yet, but we'll figure somethin.

Looking forward to seeing everybody again and some new faces tooooo.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Plan to roll in w/Dxie & NS4D Thursday evening/night fish until Friday morning score a room at the Buc for Friday night. Fish and party Wilber style  Then have to head back Sat. afternoon as the wives have us hemmed up w/kid duty Sat. night-Sunday  

FYI Al is the monkey on a stick  

Part III  

`bucket


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Wilber, I'll be down Thursday for the tourney. I'm looking forward to finally meeting you. I plan on stopping by Sunday at the very least. Right now it looks like I'll be staying at the Cape Hatteras campground in Rodanthe, so maybe I can duck in more than just once.  
I hope to get my hands on some of them scrimps, oysters and stick monkies. Maybe get a shirt from ya, too.
I don't know if I'll bring any home-cooked food. However, if you need anything just let me know. I'll be more than happy to kick in some cash, too.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i'm gonna come down for atleast a daytrip and will bring a couple of different dishes


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, off work, so palnning on heading south, hoping to see tthe old faces and new once this year!

Have Jeep will travel 

Wilber, clear your pm box


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

It's Party time on the OBX...Wheels Reels and I can't wait...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

wilber, will be heading down with teo/brother and me and marshall in a truck... i will most likely try and beat the rest of the AC including MR. BL himself NSERCH4BAIT so i dont see my cooler of bunker missing all the heads(AL IM TALKING TO YOU). I will be bringing something that makes monkey on a stick a forgotten memory. 

"mom's korean beef" depending on what fishing schedule we get organized for the tourney, marshal, teo, his brother and myself will be coming.

thanks, and i cant wait 

neil


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey guys, is this open to anyone? I haven't heard of this bash before now but I'd really like to make it if there's room for me and my nephew. Where can I get the specifics?


Thanks,

Walt


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Wilber

I will be in Nags Head from November 28 thru December 9 at Ocean Villas II. I will be fishing everyday if possible. Will be in the striper tournament and will be by to see you Thursday or Friday or both.
As always I have extra beds in the condo if anyone needs a place to sleep. 

Ken


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Ken,*

Fred (FishOn) and myself will be there also. We'll take two of those beds while there up for grabs.  Check your PM's. ....Hat


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Hey Hat 
You already had a room reserved. So far its you and Fred and maybe a buddy from home. NewJeff is staying the rest of the week after the tournament. You guys are welcome to come early and leave late if you want. Hope to find a honey hole before the tournament. 

Tightlines

Ken


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Ken, me, if available, will take the sofa, since I be the little'st, guess I can get most comfortable there. Thanks Hat, taking the beds for you and Fred!  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Ken.*

We'll see you Thur Dec 1st sometime in the early eve. I have your numbers if there still the same? I'll give you a call for dir's at a later time. Again thanks!.....Hat


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, I have the "pass" , but am trying to come up with the CASH for the friggin airfare.

Gonna cost nearly $230 for the plane and I will have to get a rental for another $75 or so, plus gas, plus my share of the hotel, plus BL and Condoms for Al.  

So, I am figgerin about $400.

Gotta go mug some old lady......

I'll let you know if I can be IN or OUT quickly.

<b>SOMEONE PLEASE POST THE DATES HERE .. I'M NOT SURE WHAT ACTUAL DATES THIS GIG IS HAPPENING. .. I see Dec 1.... So that is Dec 1 - Dec 4th?? </b>


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*First KDH III thread for 2005*



Wilber said:


> Sorry soooo, long getting back guys.
> 
> The dates will be Dec. 2nd, 3rd, and 4th.
> 
> ...


*Hey Wilber - KDH III  *  

See ya there! .......Hat


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll be there after work,Wilber.. Won't be able ta drink all yer licker,but will promise to eat up all dem aldervies...  

Looking forward ta seein all ya'll again..


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm fishin the tourney but may be able to slide by  

><))))*>


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Most of us are fishing it to.*

So your big ol @ss better stop by! LOL....Hat


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*cna't miss this one*

will be there with the BL connection and wilber and steve(dixie) if i don;t go to NJ to catch the big ones.

db77


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hot Dang, a true "Core Group" and some "Rookies" to boot.


Let the games begin.

I'll be down about Noon on Friday, see ya.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Will be stayin @ the Bucaneer ....checkin in when Bob decides ta bring his a$$ down...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wilber, I'll slide by at some time over the weekend.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Wilber, I'll slide by at some time over the weekend.


 Good ta see yer alive and kickin,seeya Turkeyday...


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Dang Clay, thought you'd fell off the beach and got eaten by a biter. It will be good to see ya again.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Rusty Ritz?*

well if you can make room for a couple more , myself and a friend will be fishing the tourny as well, and wouldn't mind stopping by and meeting some of you FHBs. Is the ritz a bar/restaraunt located near the bucaneer? I did find a link to the hotel, so no problem finding that.

Hope to see ya all there.

Surf Cat


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The Rusty Ritz is our name for the camper we keep in Kitty Hawk. Just go to Decharmenal Trailer Park at MP 5 and you'll hear us.

Come on down and drop by.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks Wilber*

for the info. I remember pictures posted from last years bash that showed a camper. Guess that was the Rusty Ritz. Lookng forward to it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The Rusty Ritz ......Mr an Mrs...Wilber's jewel by the sea!


Man Wilber...I can't wait!!!!........


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*KDH II Slideshow Dec. 2004*

*KDH II Slideshow* Let the games begin! .....Hat


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Very Nice Clyde.

Al, me either


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

All right, this Fat Boy has a round trip plane ticket to KDH III ...  


I may have a divorce to go with it, but I'm in!  

Now if I can just remember how to sling 8 and bait!

I get the T-Shirt for the longest trip and being the most desperate fisherman!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Anyone want to get a little pool going for biggest fish, aggregate weight/inches???

Maybe $5 a head or so?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> All right, this Fat Boy has a round trip plane ticket to KDH III ...


If HC is coming 3000 miles, I think I can make the 1 hour drive down the road. Either be down Friday night or Sat at dawn.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

HC56,

Bob great ya can make it and sure I'll actually pony the jack straight up this time versus last years AC syndication for the KDH "get together" calcutta  

Not fishin' the WR striper tourney as I plan to fish within 1/2 mile of the Inlet so the Calcutta works for me and I'll even go ten bucks should we have only few of us in the Wilber pool  

Biggest fish length and/or weight works. Look forward to being outfished this year by you and everyone else as I used up my blind squirrel nuts at KDH II  

Go fish KDH III  

`bucket


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Bob, can you please bring your friend along? Pertty please.
http://www.quickhelp.com/ps/may22c.gif


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Hey Bob, can you please bring your friend along? Pertty please.
> http://www.quickhelp.com/ps/may22c.gif


Man, don't I wish... Remember tho.. she was the one with the GangBangers. She might shoot you in your sleep!  

I might need to find her once my wife discovers that I already bought the ticket when we were still in that "you don't mind, do you honey"..stage, plus that week should be at the bottom of the hormone train.

So, if I'm all beat up when I get down there, everyone will know why.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Bob,

Look forward to seeing ya there! 

I'm in for the fishing $$$$ and whatever rules we make!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Damn skippy I'm there.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Let's have a Speck division in the pool.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*We could save some*

time and just hand you the $$$. Your a funny guy.   ....Hat



Wilber said:


> Let's have a Speck division in the pool.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> Maybe $5 a head or so?


Ya deffinitely not shackin in the room...sleep out side..  

Cheap dirty ol ba$tadge!!!!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Ya deffinitely not shackin in the room...sleep out side..
> 
> Cheap dirty ol ba$tadge!!!!


Hey .. bite me you monkey lovin perch jerker.  

I spent good money for a ticket just so I could drill your knappy hide...

Tell me I have to sleep outside.... We'll see about that......

Can you say "Lubrication"?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now when they start talking about breaking out the KY Jelly and chicken feathers the show is on,,,someone remind me to lock the door on my camper


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok .. I'll get out of KY mode for now. Chicken feathers scare me.

I'm stealing Al's equipment for the gig, but his skinny waders won't fit my 225 frame.

I sold those Prolines that were huge before I left VA Beach.

I'll kiss someone ass right properly if they have an extra pair of large waders I could use for the event. They can even have a little leak...

I know I won't be out chest deep, but will be in the suds to release the Doggies...

Doggies... uck... please.... no Doggies this year...

Whoever loans me some waders can keep half of whatever decent fish I catch cause I can't take em to Cali.

NSEARCH4BAIT gets the other half for his "services".

Now all I have to do is catch something.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NS4D & HighCap, you 2 need to take this stuffs off a public board. Please keep it between you 2. There aint enuf beers to get rid of the picture you just put in people heads about you and Al and KY Jelly. :--| :--|


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Bob
I got extra waders, size 10. If they will fit you are welcome to use them. 

Ken


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Kenmefish said:


> Bob
> I got extra waders, size 10. If they will fit you are welcome to use them.
> 
> Ken



I wear a 10 1/2 so that should work in a pinch.

Thanks!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Buccaneer Motel*

Wilber, how much are the rooms at Buccaneer motel? Thanks.. where else can you stay that's close to the weigh in station/Camp Hatteras.

What are the rest of you guys staying?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, it is after much thought, and barring a miracle much bigger than Baltimore beating the Steelers, I won't make it this year, and for me it sucks, it's such a great time, toast me or something. Sharon's Dad has taken a turn for the worse, and since doctors feel that alot will be determined in the next 10 days, can't justify planning a fishing trip, when with the exception of her POS sister, who usually only calls or visits when she needs money (or something to pawn  ), he is the only family she has left (Mother died when she was much younger, older sister dies of an annuirism(?) when she was like 17, brother car wreck when she was around 18 or so), and feel as her hubby, and hopefully best friend, I am obligated to be at her side through this ordeal.

So, with a heavy heart, I wish all a great time, lots of fish, and another fantastic Wilber get together, I'll be thinking of everyone there. Count me in next year though, I'll be back!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

sorry to hear about your father in law bob. hope everything works out for you buddy. i'll say a prayer for ya


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Very sorry to hear this news Bob.*

My thoughts are with you and Sharon and my prayers go out to her dad. You know where to call if you need anything my friend. You have my num, keep me posted!.....Hat


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks guys, and Clyde, yeah I know how to get in touch with ya and will sometime during the Wilber thing, and probably before. Have to meet with his doctors to find out what they want to do (believe they want to do a trache(?) for breathing tube, and change the type of feeding tube) and sign some consent forms.

Anyways, figure am lucky to live where I do as AI is only 1 1/2 hours away so day trips (or longer) might be workable since I have off December 1 - 4, and fairly short trip home in emergency, if situation arises. Figure if Brother can't go, well, :--| , can someone say :--| Tracfone?  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Bob, I'm sorry to here the situation. Hope everything works out well for you and the family. Prayers are out.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Sorry about your situation Shag. Best of luck on the home front the Wilber family prayers are with you.

We will miss you Bob.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bob*

Sorry to hear that your father-in-law health has a turn for the worst; can't image what your wife, Sharon is going through; sound likes she has dealt with a lot of pain in her life. Hope the kids are doing well with this.

On a lighter note.


Just make sure she leans on the left shoulder, your going to need the right one for casting.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Orest said:


> Sorry to hear that your father-in-law health has a turn for the worst; can't image what your wife, Sharon is going through; sound likes she has dealt with a lot of pain in her life. Hope the kids are doing well with this.
> 
> On a lighter note.
> 
> ...


Thanks Orest, probably the biggest pain she has had to deal with is me (trying to keep this all as light as possible), but she has been having her times where optomism she can't find, but she is a strong girl, has to be to be married to me for 17 1/2 years.

Girls are both doing really well, and actually both willing to go see him, though the 14 year old is the one who hears we are going to see Pop wants to know if she will be home from school in time to go. That one there is most like me, loves the outdoors, taking risks, and most times the glass is half full for her. And, according to my wife is just as honery as me, quick witted and stubborn  , guess a little chip off the little block.

Anyways been a long three weeks, some positives followed by other things, but we will get through it and press on.

Gotta say, and have said before, Sharon is the best "keeper" I have to date, and hopefully, that there streak continues. Me, when crunch time comes, well I can come through in the clutch, but that there lady is the glue, and what I affectionately call my 17 year one night stand, but at this point, well, in no hurry for the sun to come up.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Me 20 years*

And she is my best friend. She been thru *&*^ just putting up with me. 

Have a great Turkey Day. I know you can make it happen......


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Bob, sorry to hear about th illness in th family. Was looking foward to seeing ya since I missed ya at AI. Maybe will be able to make th spring run and see ya then.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Bob , you and your family will be in our families prayers and thoughts during the holidays....

I truly wished we coulda shared that Beer on the Island...but I know we we will have more opportunities


Bob ,God Bless ...you ,Sharon,your kids and your father -in- law....

Your friend ,
AL


----------

